# Will my passport number change?



## tracicita (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello! I moved from the USA to the UK in March and got married in April. I sent in my passport to the London Embassy to have my name changed to my new married last name. 

I was wondering if anyone knows if my passport number will change when they change my name? 

I am asking because I want to apply for my FLR(M) spouse visa online with an appointment for the premium expedited service at a public enquiry office, but I need my passport number on the application. I know what my old one was, but I don't know if it will change.

I am trying to apply quickly because the premium service appointments are already booked up for a month around the country, and I'd like to get one booked on the likelihood that my passport will be arriving back any day with my new name. Then I can get my Biometric Residence Permit and be eligible to work sooner. But I won't send in the application if the passport number will be different.

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

tracicita said:


> Hello! I moved from the USA to the UK in March and got married in April. I sent in my passport to the London Embassy to have my name changed to my new married last name.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows if my passport number will change when they change my name?
> 
> ...


You'll want to wait on booking that appointment until your new passport with the new number arrives.

Mine was one number before the name change, and a completely different number after. Not the first time, actually-I changed my name on my passport in '99 after a divorce, and the number changed that time as well.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently renewed my passport as well as my kids' and all the numbers changed.


----------



## tracicita (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic, thank you both so much for the info! Much appreciated


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because it isn't just a name change but a brand new passport.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

It is possible to book a stand alone appointment for premium service, without filling out the form then booking. We booked my appointment the day after my wedding, sent out my passport the next day for the name change, got back my passport the week before the appointment, then I filled out the standard by hand form with the new number and went to my appointment. If you do book a stand alone appointment, you will not be able to fill out the forms online or pay online and must do it by hand. When you book the appointment, just make sure you book it in the name that will be on your passport.

Be warned, it took about 3 weeks for my passport to be processed, so it was cutting it close. I think I got my passport back on a Tuesday and my appointment was the following Friday.

*Never mind, just re read your post and noticed you've already sent out your passport. So if you go ahead and book a stand alone appointment now, just make sure you give yourself a few weeks leeway for your passport to make it back to you.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Was there no way for you to apply for an observation to be put into your passport stating your married name? It is often an option for passport holders.

Passport Canada _used to_ do this... i.e. type in a notation near the front stating something to the effect of "Jane Doe changed her name to Jane Smith through marriage" (don't know the exact wording, as I've never actually seen that observation before (but an old passport of mine had an observation stating that it replaced a previous passport that I had reported lost). It saved the passport holder the cost of a new passport.

Not only was the observation put in by the passport section at the Cdn. High Commission in Jamaica (I'd reported it lost/filed for a new one in the Cayman Islands and it was issued out of Jamaica), it was also embossed by the issuing office.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Was there no way for you to apply for an observation to be put into your passport stating your married name? It is often an option for passport holders.
> 
> Passport Canada _used to_ do this... i.e. type in a notation near the front stating something to the effect of "Jane Doe changed her name to Jane Smith through marriage" (don't know the exact wording, as I've never actually seen that observation before (but an old passport of mine had an observation stating that it replaced a previous passport that I had reported lost). It saved the passport holder the cost of a new passport.
> 
> Not only was the observation put in by the passport section at the Cdn. High Commission in Jamaica (I'd reported it lost/filed for a new one in the Cayman Islands and it was issued out of Jamaica), it was also embossed by the issuing office.


About 11 years ago, that's what they did with my US passport, they added a line to the end of it "ammending" my name. I believe I had a pretty new passport at the time (withing the 2nd year -of the 10 - I think). But I don't know what they do now.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> About 11 years ago, that's what they did with my US passport, they added a line to the end of it "ammending" my name. I believe I had a pretty new passport at the time (withing the 2nd year -of the 10 - I think). But I don't know what they do now.


What they do now is punch a hole in the old passport and issue you another one. Actually, it's been that way for some time, at least out of NOLA where my passport was punched in '99 on reversion to my maiden name after a divorce, and then again in 2011 when I changed it to my new married name.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> What they do now is punch a hole in the old passport and issue you another one. Actually, it's been that way for some time, at least out of NOLA where my passport was punched in '99 on reversion to my maiden name after a divorce, and then again in 2011 when I changed it to my new married name.


Of course, that way they can charge more and it is just as easy. 

M


----------

